# WANTED: New TeguTalk Logo



## Josh (Feb 25, 2013)

Send your ideas/sketches/photoshops to [email protected]
Something simple - similar colors - no taller than 150 pixels - no wider than 700 - must include "TeguTalk.com"


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I know what I'm drawing during the boring parts of school tomorrow, wait all of school is boring lol


----------



## frost (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds cool, my fiance is a graphic designer so she might be able to make something.


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 25, 2013)

yay, something to sketch!


----------



## Josh (Feb 25, 2013)

Here are some ideas that were posted on the TeguTalk Facebook page
[attachment=6555]

[attachment=6556]

[attachment=6557]


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 25, 2013)

Josh said:


> Here are some ideas that were posted on the TeguTalk Facebook page



I like those hehehehe


----------



## Josh (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## chitodadon (Feb 26, 2013)

Love the first one

from Samsung Galaxy S3


U shoulf have everyon sen a pic of there tegu to see wats the best for the logo

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the first one also... very cute 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

someone should make a collage of everyones tegu


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 26, 2013)

Personally, I think using a picture of an adult tegu would be much better than using a hatchling for the logo. 

I like the last logo you postee but not its caption. Tegu Talk does primarily deal with tegus but we have other keepers here as well. Then again, it could work.

How about a picture of an adult gu with it's eyes visible, and where the eye sockets are post "Tegu" on one eye and "Talk" on the other. As if the tegu were reading the web page. Just an idea.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree that eyedea lol is pretty good unlike my puns haha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wouldn't TeguTalk in the eyes have to be backwards if he were reading the web page? ...


----------

